# Lightroom's neat and easy little trick



## Ian.B (Sep 25, 2015)

I read about this some time ago and thought I should pass it onto those who do not know about this neat and easy little trick to add more zapp/colour (for the want of a better word) to our photos.
Basically we just adjust the blue primary blue colour in camera calibrations. 




I have 4 presets for 100%/50%/25% and 00 so it's just a case try each out to see if it works on the photo/s being edited

This is a basic edited file that may be similar to an off the card JPG photo



With 50% Primary blue saturation



with 100% primary blue saturation





I'm not saying it's better or worse; it's just something we can try and it can work on some portrait photos also. With some experimenting with the primary colours you may well find that different look you are dreaming about

Happy editing


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 25, 2015)

I would do that in the HSL tab if I wanted to do it. HSL gives you more control because you can adjust more than only the primaries and because you can also adjust the hue, not only the saturation.


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 26, 2015)

I do that too Johan; however the blue primary way is another option. The presets are easy to make and use; even though I'm not a big preset user apart from my basic edit preset for raw files


----------

